# Bison View Farm kidding thread :)



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Super excited about these guy's they're my start to a registered herd of Nigerian Dwarfs 
First off Sand Rock Ridge's P Inspiration (Inspy). Second freshner due in roughly 30 days. Hoping to keep a doe from this girl if she has me one. Next we have Waggin Tails Emma just got her results back this morning she's some where between due any day & 42 days along.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck they're so pretty.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What does the sire look like?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

They were both bred when I got them Inspy's bred to this guy http://www.sandstonegoats.com/imax.html . We wont know on Emma till she pops out babys as they had some escapees


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love that buck! Good luck I hope you get either twins or triplets!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

He's a pretty boy Im excited to have some babys out of him. Im hoping twins and atleast 1 doe she had twins last year but knowing my luck it'll be a single buckling lol. The other girls anyones guess her only pregnancy was a false one so Im just happy theres an actual baby this time around. Id be very bummed if I spent what I did on her and had to wait 5+ months for a baby. She's nothig spectacular but I like her color and was told she had a great udder wih her false pregnancy.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I love the trip coloring on them!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Inspys getting a cute little udder and a bit of discharge going. No change from emma so I think we have a while to go on her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Inspy's roughly 134 days  udders getting bigger and shes not as friendly as usual. Cant wait to see her baby/babys.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And Emma unknown due date white discgarge on & off for the last 6 weeks. Pretty certain her udders slowly filling the wrinkles I was seeing are slowly going away.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She doesn't look quite ready yet! She's close tho!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I know Im just excited to have babys again lol. I didnt really get to enjoy my last batch thanks to an injured human kiddo so Im ready to have some babys to play with . I have a feeling Emma has a long while yet she just doesnt look that far along to me


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Udders gettig fuller and ligs are softening wondering how long she'll mess with me. Im only off on Wednesday and Thursdays so I figure she'll deliver any day but those two lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Exciting! Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ligaments are gone udders pretty full and she dropped think we'll have babys soon. Of course she picked a cold night upside she did pick a night I dont have to work in the morning


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are both very pretty! Can't wait to see their babies! 
And Emma I'm guessing will kid within a month.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks . And Im hoping on Emma shes a pain in the butt so some cute babys soon would help make up for her attitude lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's not happy about it but she's safely tucked away in the kidding stall. Had to do a quick block on the door as she wants outside and its going to be way to chilly for babys to be born outside toight.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she today?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Acting fine seems mostly annoyed that I wont let her go outside lol. She had some white discharge last night and started baby talking and sniffing her pee and curling her lip but no signs of really entering labor yet ligaments are still mush this morning so I guess we'll see how long she can keep me waiting.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally having some contractions yay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! :leap:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Two tiny little doe's


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are SO CUTE!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwwww, congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks!!! Im pretty happy with them I may end up keeping them both instead of the one I planned on lol.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

They are soooooo cute!!! Just love little ones! Congrats!:cake: Happy Birthday little does!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Emmas over me trying to check out her udder lol. I think its slowly growing and I swear her teats feel like there filling as well. Maybe she's closer than I think or maybe she's like my doe last year that was out to drive me nuts and leaked milk for over a month lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is so pretty  Hopefully she'll give em up soon!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks  her colorig really caught my eye just wish she didnt have horns and was a little easier to catch lol and she's acting a little odd today she's not into human contact if I dont have a hold of her collar she bolts. But after I caught her today she actually layed next to me while I scratched her neck no holding required


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Think Ill have my kids keep a closer eye on Emma. She went from rolly polly to looking a bit hollow the past few days and she's got some discharge starting again. Ligs are there but they feel differnt if that makes any sense lol. Udder doesnt look at all ready but I suppose she could very well be a last minuet girl.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Super excited Ive never gotten to feel babys in Emmas its drove me nuts and made me worry that maybe she was no longer pregnant. Today after 2 months of feeling her daily I got rewarded with boney baby goat parts . Doesnt really narrow down her due date but it sure makes me happy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Out to drive me nuts she should be atleast 136 days udders still tiny but less wrinkly and it feels differnt. Guess I should have figured miss obnoxiouse would wait till the last minuet to drive me bonkers lol. White discharge daily now and attitude keeps flipping from mean as can be to halfway sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, adorable.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cute! Is she a first freshener?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure what to call her lol. Her only other pregnancy was a false but she uddered up nicely I was told.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Pretty girl! I hate it when they tease us!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Jkfarm some of them sure do. She's a pain so I have a feeling she'll mess with me till the bitter end lol.
Well just maybe we're getting close. She's got some signs of early labor going on but is it her messing with me or the real deal. Im not believing it till she's in full on labor lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Back to her normal self so just out to mess with me I think lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

What should be day 145 if she bred the very last day with the buck . Doesn't look ready to pop any baby's out to me. She's a little slower than usual but other wise her normal grumpy self. Im still thinking she either pulled bucks later, had an escapee or final option she was in heat and my buck got her on 4/1




























though my buck seems way less likely as she'd only be 2 weeks in when I drew blood.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 weeks would be way too early for a blood pregnancy test. Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> 2 weeks would be way too early for a blood pregnancy test. Good luck!


Awesome I was thinking it wouldnt but I couldnt find any info on how early they'd work. Thanks !


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Im not sure what I thought I felt in her but I believe emmas pregnancy has ended in a cloudburst.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, that's sad


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am SO sorry! What a huge disappointment. 

How can you tell for sure if it is a cloudburst pregnancy?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Im not a 100% but its the only thing I could find that seems to fit. Her pregnancy always seemed off I almost sent a second blood sample a few times.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Being a novice goatherder could you explain a cloudburst? So sorry she didn't deliver, she's beautiful! And just love the pics of the other doe's twins. Any chance we can see them now?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear this but suspected since she had one false pregnancy before. At this point I would not count on her being a good brood doe. It is all so frustrating.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Capracreek im not unfortunately we shall see though she's in with my buck now. I wish there was more info out there on them seems like most sites tell you there just something that happens and nothing to worry about so I didnt worry at all about her having one last year when I chose to buy her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Capracreek im not unfortunately we shall see though she's in with my buck now. I wish there was more info out there on them seems like most sites tell you there just something that happens and nothing to worry about so I didnt worry at all about her having one last year when I chose to buy her.


Before you bought her, did she have a precocious udder or a cloudburst?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout I honestly dont know I didnt have much faith that her seller knew a ton. She told me some very odd things like I should go in to check if she was bred and a ton of other tips I knew better than to try. All she said was false pregnancy and that she had a huge udder so she could have very well just had a precosious udder.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thought I'd go ahead & update this since my blood work came back.  First up is Emma due 12/28-1/30 ( we had a high recheck after this visit so it's very possible), 2/16-2/25 or 4/3-4/5. Next up is Inspy due from 2/16-2/25. And then of course a picture of dad .


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very pretty goats


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice looking goats. I love all of the buck's hair!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks I loved that buck. He went to his new home last month kind of kicking myself for it now he was a big sweety.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe she will surprise me & go in January I swear she gets wider every day lol. Going to borrow the neighbors clippers today so I can get a look at her udder. I tried feeling for baby's but if course she tightened up those muscles so I couldn't feel a thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I finally got her shaved down not really looking like much of an udder yet. She's looking a little poofy & has some discharge today. Makes me a little paranoid with her history if she doesnt kid in the next month I think Ill send in blood for another test.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

she doesn't look pregnat to me


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Samamtha said:


> she doesn't look pregnat to me


Positive blood test last week says she is so thats not in question for the moment. Im mostly worried that the pregnancy wont stick which is what happened last time around but her numbers are much higher this time around so I may be being paranoid for nothing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying she holds the pregnancy. 

Good luck.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Hope she holds on did the ultrasound give you an idea on how far along she is and when she would be due


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Praying she holds the pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks  Im sure Im just being a worry wart & I fully expect that I may drive everyone nuts with posts about her by the time it's all said & done lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Samamtha said:


> Hope she holds on did the ultrasound give you an idea on how far along she is and when she would be due


No ultrasound to costly to get the vet out here & as anti people as she is I cant see stressing her out to haul her to town . So so far it's 2 blood tests with a 3rd or more planned depending on how long she chooses to keep me waiting. She could go any time from the end of December till April so I plan to test monthly till she either has me some babys or comes back negative.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm maybe her udder is changing a bit. First pic is when we got her at the end of March 2nd is sometime in July I think 3rd is the day of her cloudburst (8/5)that's about as big & full as her udder got I was able to get 3rd is today it definitely isn't the saggy looking or feeling thing it started as last spring.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Inspy following me begging for more bread lol. She's about 80 days along so we've still got a ways to go with her. And Miss Emma giving me the dont even think about it look when I tried to sneak up & feel her belly lol. Also decided to order a wireless camera yesterday cant wait to get it here & setup. We've got to go to out of town the day after Christmas so now I'll be able to keep an eye on Emma just in case she decides to surprise me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.

A camera would be really nice to have.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Best $25 Ive ever spent no more late night trips and I can talk to them from my living room


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

That's wonderful! if you lived closer to me you would wake up one morning to no camera


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Where did you get the camera?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Where did you get the camera?


Off of Amazon it's a cheapy but so far I'm liking how it works. I'm sure Id get a better image on something a little more expensive but for the money I'm pretty impressed. I couldnt get the video to work on here but I've got one during the day & one at night on my facebook page if anyone wants to see how it works


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I suppose since I'm on an Emma update her udder feels a bit fuller & looks a little bigger from the back. No other real changes. I've been spending my time researching when a placenta forms so I could maybe narrow down my first date range for her first stay with the buck just in case that high recheck was right. Still kicking myself for not sending in a 2nd sample 2 weeks later like I planned.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How far away are you from your barn?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

wifeof1 said:


> How far away are you from your barn?


About 250 feet Ive got a range extender for the wifi in my rabbit shed next to the goats


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dang. Gotta get my barn finished before Feb. Right now my girls are 2 square acres from my house.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

wifeof1 said:


> Dang. Gotta get my barn finished before Feb. Right now my girls are 2 square acres from my house.


yep that my be just a little to far way for this system.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Emma update maybe her udders a little bigger or maybe I'm staring at her to much & it's wishful thinking lol. I did narrow done days a bit she's either 140-126 , 91-81,or 45-43 days.
Just down at the goat pen & I think I saw baby movement still doubting it a bit but Emma looked back at her belly like what the heck was that about the same time so just maybe. And we've got the flehmen response going on weirdo sniffs her own pee & then curls up that lip lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Udder feels a little different this morning & teats are definitely feeling & looking a little plumper as well.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I just caught her doing a bunch of this. So I suppose I'll continue my constant check ups lol. Ligaments are still there but they feel different than my due in February doe deeper & softer. Also looks like she may be dropping. 143 days from her first day with the buck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well we've got something going on today stretching a lot then she went from a stretch to her body bouncing & down into a rather uncomfortable looking squat 5 minuets later another stretch ? Nothing on her really looks ready to pop out baby's but somethings definitely up today.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you been able to feel a kid lately?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Have you been able to feel a kid lately?


Ive only thought I saw a kid once a few days ago she hates to be touched so she tenses something awful when you try.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Little worried about Inspy. Caught her flagging for Emma this morning which is odd. I haven't seen any sign of a miscarriage & I'm assuming since she was 70 days when I tested & is now a 100 that I would see something all she's had is a little bit of what appears to be normal pregnant discharge on & off. Emmas been such a witch that I guess it wouldn't totally surprise me if she hit her hard enough to miscarriage. Going to separate them today & draw blood tonight & see if her numbers have gone down I may bawl if they do I love Inspys super sweet babys


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sorry.  Hopefully she's just being difficult!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is weird, unless she is just showing dominance.

If you have not seen blood, she may still be preggo.
A blood test is wise, if you want to know.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Still no blood but her tail is soaking wet & she's leaking clear stuff


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

No blood but lots of clear stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems OK to me.

It is normal to have a lot of clear mucus like discharge later in their pregnancy.
Just not blood.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

That's good to hear I've never seen quite this much with so long left to go. With Emma ramming her all the time it got me worried. I've got them separated now & think I'll keep it that way.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

More goop this morning no blood still. But she's super clingy doesnt want me to leave keeps I guess stretching her back curves down. Super restless. If she had an udder I might think my buck got her through the fence & we're having baby's early but nothing.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well girls are still driving me bonkers.Decided to do the wait & see with Inspy she still has a good bit of discharge daily but no blood. I'll watch for heat in a few weeks if she does I'll rebreed her to a friends buck in late February. Emma is still messing with me last night she was up down staring at her belly walking in circles & rubbing like crazy. Still had her ligs & no real udder so I watched on on camera & she eventually settled down. Today she's acting fine as can be. We're about out of time for that high recheck to have been the start of her pregnancy. Most articles I've found said they need to be 20+ days to show anything making her 142 today. If she doesn't look like she's preparing for the February date in a few weeks I'll send another blood sample in on her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are both so cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are both so cute!


That is usually the last word I'd use for Emma but I get to see her lovely personality every day kind of ruins her cuteness lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> That is usually the last word I'd use for Emma but I get to see her lovely personality every day kind of ruins her cuteness lol


Oh yeah, lol. I have a couple goats like that. :lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure do, drive us crazy with worry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> They sure do, drive us crazy with worry.


They definitaly do between them and my pregnant corgi I may be bonkers by the time we have babys lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We really need a emoji of someone pretending to pull there hair out


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We had one before the update


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We need it back!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, we did, I cannot find that one we had. 

I am trying to get TGS to put back up what we had.  
If anyone finds it, please post it in the link below.

If you want to comment to wanting our smileys back please do. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/more-smileys-to-add.193335/#post-2061983


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

That emoji would be very useful lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> That emoji would be very useful lol


yes it would


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Unless that blood test managed to find PSPB way earlier than it should have & she's the type to wait for the last minuet on everything. I'm beginning to think we may be due April 3rd.Unless of course she was with him & Inspy in late September early October. I dont think so & 1 kid agrees with me but a second says they were all together & of course I cant remember to save my life lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Messing with me again? Most likely but tailheads raising ligs are sinking and her tails gone crooked. Would be perfect doe code timing it's been raining here in NW Colorado and they now have a private pond instead of a pen.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tailheads higher and ligs are deeper this morning. Also a big personality change the goat thats bolted every time you touch her is calmly letting me check everything out no collar holding and no trying to escape!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds to be soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Sounds to be soon.


I hope so. I left the house for about 4 hours today hoping she'd pop them out while I was gone but no luck lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, it usually works.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Right but not with this stinker. Other than her tailhead & ligs feeling weird she's got no signs of kidding soon. Only upside to all this watching the goat is it distracted me from watching the dog who is now due in about a week & I suspect may pop long before Emma lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Still cant decide whats up with Emma so Ill be drawing blood again to mail off Tuesday. I cant decide if Im being overly paranoid thanks to her cloudburst and everythings all good or if this bad feeling I have is because once again somethings wrong. The high recheck is what bothers me with no real signs of labor coming soon maybe that was another loss and the December test was another pregnancy that could have also easily been lost without me noticing as it was still early. One thing Im sure of she's leaving babys or no babys. Even if she kids I suspect Ill always worry about her pregnancy's if I keep her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you! Definitely need some kind of answer on her good or bad. She's according to my husband my new sleep talking topic so apparently my brain is spending way to much time thinking about her.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well bloods drawn & ready to mail. Thought I might need my husband to hold again but she stood well 2 pokes only because she moved the first time I had it. Hoping to have my answer by the end of the week.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well got the blood packaged up waiting to print my label just in case a miracle happens & she magically gets a nice big udder in the next hour lol. Trying out a new lab this time the one I usually use isn't doing 7 day a week testing right now but the new one is so I can have my results a little faster.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like my sample should get to the lab tomorrow & hopefully results Friday . Still keeping an eye on the girls. Inspy's had small amounts of discharge but no blood yay! Emma went from super bratty Monday to a lazy butt the past 2 days. Lot's of time laying down which is odd she's usually up defending the hay pile's from poor Inspy. She does get up & run from me when I go down ( think she's tired of ligament & udder checks lol) but she's other wise oddly calm.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Results's are in she's still bred!. Numbers are a bit lower than last time but I believe these bounce around a bit. At least I can quit worrying that she miscarried & was faking me out.  Last test in December was 1.0226


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to here.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! And since Im on here a new pic of miss pudgy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty sure it's official Inspy's in heat  . Flagging & more goo 20 days from the last round. Going to try & get a hold of my friend with the buck & see if I can possibly run & grab him. Cant believe I missed her losing it. She was 10 weeks along when I pulled blood numbers almost identical to her results from last year at pretty much the same stage. So I'm assuming there should have been a fetus or can they absorb that late in to pregnancy ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends on the stage of pregnancy.
The last month is when they grow the most, any earlier, it can be missed, drug away by a predator, or berried under hay ect, so you don't see it.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Still keeping a somewhat watchful eye on Emma. From the first visit she'd be 144 days minimum not seeing enough change to think she'll pop them out in the next few days. Visit 2 she'd be 117-127 days so possible her udder has deinitely changed it started as more of a saggy bag of skin. Visit 3 would be 80-82 days. She was flirting but never stood that I saw. Really hoping it's not this one as she'll be due about the time I go back to work so bottle feeding would be a pain.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s absolutely huge!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> She's absolutely huge![/QUOif she is She is lol. If she is due the first of April she's going to be humongous at this rate! She just gets wider & wider every day.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Ive been feeling changes in her udder but they werent super visiable till yesterday. It finally looks like a teeny tiny udder!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Definitely a change there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, looking good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Definitely a change there.


Yay! Glad someone else agrees. I was questioning myself a bit I've been watching her so long I was a bit worried that I was imagining the change lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, there is change.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Inspys date has arrived and of course no goo ( she's had tons the past 2 times) and she's not so sure she likes him. Hopefully she's just a day or so behind this time. After 2 what appeared to be heats and no udder 10 days from kidding Im pretty certain she lost it so ati ker had best be coming in to heat.And of course some pictures Inspys opinion of my choice of dates & the handsome & very smelly date lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOL! Her date is so handsome!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> LOL! Her date is so handsome!


He is super cute & very sweet. I stuck my other doe in a stall and she finally decided she liked him so hopefully we have baby's on the way :happygoat:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay! How many does will you (hopefully) have kidding this year?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

2 which is why it was such a bummer when this girl lost hers. Blue eyes might Help make up for the extra 5 months of waiting though.


----------

